# Vape stuff



## earlq135 (5/2/16)

Any place in potch where whick and coils are sold?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (5/2/16)

There's a Vape Cartel in Potch I see:-
https://www.facebook.com/Vape-Cartel-Potchefstroom-528899167270906/info?tab=overview


----------



## shaunnadan (5/2/16)

moved to the who has stock section so that vendors can respond


----------



## earlq135 (5/2/16)

Sorry for that

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## earlq135 (5/2/16)

I found a guy.... I'll ask him if I can publish his number here for future reference 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## earlq135 (5/2/16)

Nvm he's crazy with his prices..... R165 for 5ft kanthal 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono (6/2/16)

earlq135 said:


> Any place in potch where whick and coils are sold?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



There is a Vape Cartel in Potch. Armand is awesome! If you think paying that price is bad think about the type of Kanthal you getting Vapeowire is a quality brand and it's the same prices that Vape Cartel follow here in JHB. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (6/2/16)

@earlq135 contact Armand in Potch  He carries pretty much all the stock we do online and is a great guy who will help you out


----------



## Wesley (6/2/16)

Soprono said:


> There is a Vape Cartel in Potch. Armand is awesome! If you think paying that price is bad think about the type of Kanthal you getting Vapeowire is a quality brand and it's the same prices that Vape Cartel follow here in JHB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


I can vouch for the quality of Vapeowire, much better longevity and taste than the no name brands you get from some vendors.


----------



## WernerK (6/2/16)

A


Wesley said:


> I can vouch for the quality of Vapeowire, much better longevity and taste than the no name brands you get from some vendors.


Agreed once you go vapowire you never go back


----------

